# Stihl fs90 ave trimmer/brushcutter



## kyle.kipple (Aug 7, 2013)

I purchased this earlier this year with a bundle of things, and have yet to tear into until now. I was told it ran before it was sat in the barn, needed primer bulb and muffler bolts. Replaced some fuel lines checked the piston and plug, everything looks great. Squirted gas in the carb and runs till the squirt is gone. fuel is getting delivered to what it looks like where the primer bulb is suppose to be and shooting a straight stream out each time i crank. Can ANYONE please help me find a primer bulb assembly and a air filter to get this old obsolete beast going strong again! Im having no luck what so ever. THanks for reading


----------



## rafterman (Aug 8, 2013)

Last summer a co-worker gave me one he had given up on trying to get running. After disassembly and a thorough cleaning I eventually got it going. I think that they used a couple of different carbs on them, so yours might be different, but mine didn't have a primer bulb.

I contacted Stihl and they sent me a pdf of the old manual as well as a list and phone numbers of about 10 dealers that specialize in obsolete Stihl parts (the FS90AVE was discontinued in 1987).

PM me if you'd like me to send you the manual and the list of dealers/info.


----------



## ladornato (Aug 22, 2013)

Did you find the primer bulb? I have a FS80 of about the same vintage. I found a bulb from a Kawasaki fit it. I will send you the part number if you still need it. I would like the pdf as well. Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy PIngley (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello, I was wondering if you still happen to have the manual for the FS 90 AVE Brush cutter? This was my dads, not sure if it was the 70s or 80s when he got it but I'm trying to get diagram for the assembly for the pull string, spring, etc. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------

